# The Man Who Laughs - A Musical Setting



## johnnyflynn

*THE MAN WHO LAUGHS: A MUSICAL SETTING*










Self promotion is tasteless, but I hope you'll bare with me for a moment...

For the past two years I've been working on a setting for musical theater inspired by Bela Bartok, Prokofiev, Danny Elfman, Maurice Ravel and many other composers I admire. The work was done while traveling between Chennai, India and Perth, Australia. Most of the leg work is done now, and -- I hope -- it's come out alright. If all works out, performances will happen at some point in the near future between Virginia or New York.

The Man Who Laughs is based on a story by Victor Hugo about a boy sold into a circus troupe with a smile carved onto his face. It was the basis for the Joker in the Batman comics many years later.

I hope those of you who enjoy old fashioned orchestra, odd harmonies and angular melodies enjoy this.


__
https://soundcloud.com/j-r-flynn%2Fsets


----------

